# Rockler Bench Cookies - Worth the Money



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice review. I have a set of these and like them. I think in the 2nd video if you had brushed or vacuumed the saw dust off the bench 1st they would have worked alot better at least they do for me.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

good review


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the review, bench cookies, I think you just made me hungry.


----------



## RocklerWoodworking (May 11, 2009)

John is exactly right - just bang the cookies on the bench to knock the dust off, give your bench a quick sweep or vacuum, and you're good to go! Thanks for the review!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

*tomd* - Tom you'd think that at least they'd make a version with chocolate chips. *;-)*


----------



## hermance (Mar 20, 2009)

great review Greg - it's nice to see these in action…

Glad you're enjoying them


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

could you just glue some router pad material (kitchen drawer liner) to both sides of some scrap MDF and get the same effect? sorry i am that much of a cheapskate, just ask my wife


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

They're a bit more cushiony (if that's a word) that a router pad. Probably about as thick as 4 of the thinner pads on each side.


----------



## handi (Mar 31, 2006)

Mike, you could make your own, but for $12.00 why bother?

Ralph


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

hey in this day and economy, $12 is $12!


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

With reviews from member Greg Wurst: "...these are plastic pucks with what is 
essentially router pad material …"

And from member Handi: "They act like a routing mat…"

Why not simply use router mats?

Or save money and get better performance from the gummiest kitchen drawer liners?

We found "rubberized" trivets in a Dollar store whose holding power was unmatched.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

That's real good for you guys that live near a Rockler Store but they want to charge 50 bucks to ship to Australia on top of the very reasonable US$11.99
So I made some for myself… Priceless.


----------



## hasbeen99 (Sep 16, 2008)

For what it's worth, I also discovered recently that in a pinch, Rockler's bench cookies make fairly decent push pads. Not something I'd recommend over real push pads, but if it's a choice between bench cookies and bare hands, the cookies work!


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Greg, 
Good review. I went out and bought some and they work great! Just keep the pads and the work bench clean and you shouldn't have the problem with your work piece bouncing around.
Hey degoose,
Love your version of the bench cookie. Way to go!


----------

